# quick airforce question......



## CallOfDuty (2 Mar 2005)

Hey there all, just curious......................................Which trade is it that empties the Toilets on the aircraft when they come in?
      AVN's?......Traffic techs??
Cheers all
Steve


----------



## ps387 (2 Mar 2005)

Good question!

With any luck it's the civies  >


----------



## Zoomie (3 Mar 2005)

That would be the job of Servicing - so AVN or AVS techs.  Enjoy


----------



## mbhabfan (3 Mar 2005)

LOL.....I have been watching the recruiting videos, they don't show any shyte being emptied?????  Funny how they don't advertise that part of AVN....ah well...could be worse


----------



## Bert (3 Mar 2005)

Its a true art though. Just remember these things:
1. Don't stand under the hose when connecting or disconnecting from the aircraft;
2. Make sure its connected right;
3. When disconnecting hose, never assume the donut is in position.  Remove 
carefully, in stages, and slowly.
You're gtg then.


----------



## kj_gully (3 Mar 2005)

On the buff no-one uses the crapper 'cause if you use it you clean it


----------



## CallOfDuty (3 Mar 2005)

LOL......I work for Air Canada here in Halifax, and I have seen too many guys get "dumped" on.  D'oh!!!
Cheers all
Steve


----------



## Swin435 (31 Mar 2005)

It's a dirty job, but somebody has to do it.  And thankfully for me (I'm AVN), here in Winnipeg it sucks to be a TRAFFIC TECH.


----------



## aesop081 (31 Mar 2005)

Here in the aurora world....first guy on the crew to use the toilet for a crap gets to clean it.  Taking a leak is a different story...thats ok but a crap, nope. It's a servicing job but i don't blame them for hating it, after all its a "shitty" job !!  Once someone uses it...then its fair game for everyone else. When the planes go for 10 hour patrols, well, thats another story  ;D


----------

